# Where to buy a Fracino Piccino...



## Godsbrother (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi,

Been lurking for a while doing some research etc and have decided to buy a Fracino Piccino. I have been in touch with Myespresso and got what appears to be a good price £520inc.

Can anyone reccomend any where esle to buy from at a similar price?

I hear a mixture of things about Myespresso anyone got any experience with them?


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm sure someone on here will know of somewhere else. I purchased a grinder and espresso machine from myespresso and both turned up ok. However I hear their after sales is shocking at best. They have a terrible name on this forum but they are bloody cheap. As Fracino are UK based you'll probably be OK as you'd be covered by their warranty and it wouldn't be a big deal to contact them or send it back should you have any issues.


----------



## Godsbrother (Aug 1, 2011)

Thats a valid point and in fact I dropped fracino an email asking about that but unfortuantley no reply as yet in 2 days.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

I got mine by dealing directly with Fracino through the sales email address. Got a good deal lol. But he also told me about the new sure for their domestic machines : http://www.fracino4u.com

I wanted to order with them so that repair and device and warranty etc are all dead simple. Got great service from them.

Nearly got mine for free haha. They forgot to process it properly but put it on their system as paid. Unfortunately I'm too honest for my own good and let them know the money hadn't come out of my account a week after I got my machine.

Good little machine, very glad I went a step over the classic or silvia etc, since I like a 8oz cappuccino in the morning. Espresso for the rest of the day though


----------



## Godsbrother (Aug 1, 2011)

Glad to hear you are happy with it. Did it take long for them to get back to you via email?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Espresso-at-Home.html

Check out The Piccino at The Coffee bean - can do you a good deal on a grinder too if you are interested!

Andy


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Godsbrother said:


> Glad to hear you are happy with it. Did it take long for them to get back to you via email?


They were really quick to be honest. I had a few questions and dealt with a guy called John throughout, until it came to placing the order when he passed me to his very pleasant sales staff







I had to wait a couple if weeks for the machine to be built because they were out of stock. I nearly went for a cherub, but likes the dual boiler option. Apparently they're bring out a PID'd version eventually. Unfortunately this one can't have it retrofitted. Wish I was clever enough to do a DIY job on it!


----------



## speedstead (Aug 3, 2011)

Monkey_Devil said:


> I got mine by dealing directly with Fracino through the sales email address. Got a good deal lol. But he also told me about the new sure for their domestic machines : http://www.fracino4u.com
> 
> I wanted to order with them so that repair and device and warranty etc are all dead simple. Got great service from them.
> 
> ...


Good link buddy, much appreciated. Thanks for the post!


----------



## JDM (Jun 29, 2010)

My experience of Myespresso 'customer aftercare' was dreadful, I urge you to avoid them. There are a host of horror stories on this forum involving this company.


----------



## Godsbrother (Aug 1, 2011)

JDM said:


> My experience of Myespresso 'customer aftercare' was dreadful, I urge you to avoid them. There are a host of horror stories on this forum involving this company.


I seem to have alot of trouble finding anyone with much to say in their favour! Think I will go direct to Fracino at least I should get the best support!

On another note does anyone know anything about the Fracino ABS grinders?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I sell the Piccino and ABS grinders. What questions have you got?

Andy


----------



## Godsbrother (Aug 1, 2011)

coffeebean said:


> I sell the Piccino and ABS grinders. What questions have you got?
> 
> Andy


Well Fracino have a special on teh Piccino and the Grinder but I can find no review about the grinder anywhere so can't tell if its any good...


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

The grinder is a rebadged Ascaso I-Mini grinder. The ABS version has a black plastic body ( you can also get a black painted aluminium bodied one and a polished metal one).

There are a few reviews for the Ascaso around:

http://coffeegeek.com/reviews/grinders/ascasoimini/jockinthecockpit/4740






It stacks up well against machines like the Rancilio Rocky and I think it's pretty good value for money

Check them out here too! http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Espresso-at-Home.html


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Domestic-Coffee-Machines.html


----------



## thjxw05 (Feb 6, 2012)

Brough mine through expresso underground. It was cheeper the Francino direct (I did try).

Good customer service and they answer the phone at 7.30 on a Friday night!

In truth the back up is all through Francino, so all good and a UK based company - FANTASTIC!

Hope you enjoy it - I did look at the myexpresso site but got put off by the comments on here and opted to pay and extra £15 quid!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I bought my new machine from Espresso Underground and found Peter to be extremely helpful.

Perhaps you'd add a word to my review thjxw05?

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?6304-Espresso-Underground


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

As you lucky people have all got lovely shiny new Piccino's could someone do me a huge favour and tell me the distance from the bottom of the portafilter basket to the drip tray, as its on my upgrade list as a possible and i want to know the biggest mug i can get under, i asked Fracino and they never got back to me!!


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

ABS not a good grinder - demoted by their own sales staff so would suggest avoid that grinder and go for either Baratza Encore or Mahlkonig Vario both have excellent reviews.

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk

All the best


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

RobD said:


> As you lucky people have all got lovely shiny new Piccino's could someone do me a huge favour and tell me the distance from the bottom of the portafilter basket to the drip tray, as its on my upgrade list as a possible and i want to know the biggest mug i can get under, i asked Fracino and they never got back to me!!


Without getting a ruler I approximate about 8-9cm

Here is a picture










This would obviously be much higher with a naked PF. Fracino machines fit any Faema/E61 naked PF.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Thanks a lot for that, i would be using a naked PF so i looks like the large Stabucks mug my just fit under for a mid moring flat white


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Thats on a Cherub by the way, not a Piccino.

Whichever machine you decide to get, definitely consider getting it from Espresso Underground,

as Peter will give you the same discount he gave me (~18%).


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok I've decided I can't afford anything over a grand, so I need to go the fracino route, What are the basket sizes? will they hold a VST 18g and should I go Cherub, Heavenly or Piccino.

I have a more than capable Espresso grinder already so no matter what machine I go for my grinder is absolutely outstanding.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Heavenly---Cherub.html


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I know the regional distributor up here so I'll probably give him a try first, got a few things to get sorted before the machine too, thanks though


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

The fracino portafilter is one of the best I've handled.

It fits 15 and 18g VST. Only difference between cherub and heavenly is aesthetics and a larger water tank.

Cherub can have custom paint job.

Piccino is dual boiler but has no indicator of boiler heating cycle.

Seems like a design oversight and definitely put me off it.

Can definitely recommend the Cherub.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

yes I think I'm leaning toward the cherub now myself, just wish neil would get back off holiday, I'm desperate for a machine now. I know I'll upgrade in the future, but as I was once told, Fracino machines tend to be the equivalant to a machine 30% higher in price if it's got a famous name on it.

Also my local distributor is absolutely amazing when it comes to machines so if I can fix the issue with the M31 I may part ex it, or sell it on.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

but as I was once told, Fracino machines tend to be the equivalant to a machine 30% higher in price if it's got a famous name on it.

Very true! The Fracino machines build quality is very good and they are ultra reliable. Also, Fracino themselves offer fabulous after sales service if you do ever have a problem.....all in all an excellent choice!!


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

old thread I know but just to say sadly espresso underground cant offer discounts anymore


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

nekromantik said:


> old thread I know but just to say sadly espresso underground cant offer discounts anymore


What are you after? I may be able to help..... Andy


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

coffeebean said:


> What are you after? I may be able to help..... �� Andy


Looking at getting a Piccino soon.

Best price I seen so far is £650.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I had no problem finding it a bit cheaper

https://www.nisbets.co.uk/catering-appliances/beverage-machines/coffee-and-espresso-machines/espresso-machines/_/a33-4?page=1&per-page=12&sort=match-rate-desc&view=list

I have bought bits of them via ebay, they handle things very quickly. I wanted a stainless tray to put next to the machine, ;-) Chose a butchers one as about the right size and it really is stainless steel.

Problems - I'd guess get in touch with the makers. That price came from a google lead. Chances are if you prowl over enough web pages in a search you might find it cheaper still.

John

-


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

CoffeeJohnny said:


> but as I was once told, Fracino machines tend to be the equivalant to a machine 30% higher in price if it's got a famous name on it.


It's the 30% that other companies spend on aesthetics and practical drip trays ;-)

Fantastic machines, but fugly - they're missing a trick.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

They selling a refurb one on ebay for £450

Tempting


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I can do a semi auto Piccino for £650 and £750 for an electronic one. Great little machine direct from the factory  Andy


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

coffeebean said:


> I can do a semi auto Piccino for £650 and £750 for an electronic one. Great little machine direct from the factory  Andy


Nisbits has it for £614 but now im leaning toward getting Oscar 2 as its meant to have better temperature stability then Piccino.


----------

